# Need a Blank Recommendation



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

The closest general description I can come up with is "inshore". This rod may throw artificials in the sound or oceanside, or lob an ounce or two of weight on a bait rig. Targets may be flounder, trout, slot size drum, or a variety of panfish. I'm looking at the Batson SWB70L, SWB70ML, and the SP844. I like the weight throwing range of the 70ml, but its nearly 4x as heavy as the 844. Any thoughts on which of these blanks would work best for this, as well as other manufacturers/options in the same price range would be welcome. Thanks!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

MHX blanks are more than comparable to the batsons,i have built a couple general purpose type rods with the L844 blank with good results,price is fair at 52$ retail,wieght is nice and light also,my .02


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

what length are you looking for? i like the SW967 for a general all around inshore stuff, for lighter inshore the SB844 or SB843 are nice and light.


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

7' and preferably under $40. I'm also considering the SPG845. It splits the difference in weight in some of the models and is priced right.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

MHX, I've got all my bass rods built on these blanks and love everyone of them.


----------

